# Fattie Question



## rangecop (Sep 10, 2010)

Has anyone had any luck making fatties ahead of time then frezing and reheating them in a oven?


----------



## lugnutz (Sep 10, 2010)

That should work, but I've never tried it.  Guess it might depend on what you have em stuffed with too. 

Interesting suggestion for sure, load up the smoker with 3 or 4 fatties, eat one freeze the rest!

I like it!


----------



## bpopovitz (Sep 10, 2010)

Reheated in multiple ways.

After smoking:

1. Let cool, wrapped whole fatty in heavy duty foil and froze.  The day before I wanted to reheat I thatwed it in the fridge and then re-heated in a 350 degree oven for about 30 minutes.

2. Let cool, sliced and separated slices with wax paper.  Wrapped whole thing in heavy duty foil and froze.  Remove individual slices and warmed, from frozen if necessary, in nuker until warm.

Both methods work well.


----------



## athabaskar (Sep 10, 2010)

They freeze and thaw really well. Both methods bpopovitz mentioned are good. I vacuum pack them for the freezer, thaw in the fridge, and then slice and reheat in a skillet. The cooked slices go on a toasted English muffin bottom. Some minced veggies (peppers, onion, mushrooms, whatever) are sauteed in the skillet and eggs are added and cooked in the skillet flat like an omelet. Eggs and a cheese slice go on the muffin and fatty slice, then the top of the muffin. Good stuff.


----------



## lugnutz (Sep 10, 2010)

I need to make a fattie SOON !!  that sammy sounds great!!


----------



## arnie (Sep 10, 2010)

I have frozen several and reheated them without a problem. (Because I can't make just one)

Thaw in fridge, slice, wrap in paper towel, and nuke.

Next stop, my belly

For whatever reason I think it brings out the smoke flavor


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 10, 2010)

I always make alot of fatties and alot of other meats too. I usually like to reheat fatties in the mircowave and that seems to work just fine. Now for other meats big beef or chickens I use a steamer/ pasta pot and that works the best for the big stuff. The steamer pot would let the cheese of the fattie melt and run out and that's not good so micro is the way.


----------



## rbranstner (Sep 10, 2010)

I make fatties and freeze or put them in the fridge and then eat them cold or reheat them in the microwave. I don't reheat the whole log I just reheat the slice I am eating but if you wanted to reheat the whole fatty I would think the oven would work fine. I love to make a fatty sandwich in the morning for breakfast. Make some toast heat up a slice of fatty with cheese on the top then put it on the toast. Wonderful!! We especially love this before going out hunting in the morning it's nice a quick.


----------



## rangecop (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey folks, thanks for all the information.  I'll be heading up to the slopes of Mt. Adams to help gather cattle in the timber in two weeks and like to help with cooking at camp.  I'll have my pickup camper with the oven so will start the re-heat at 0400 for some fatties to serve at 6:30.  We ride out at 0700, for you former Air Force folks, that means the little hand is on 7, big hand on 12, LOL.  To all you service men and women and veterans, THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------

